# Do You Still Wear Animal Print?



## flipshawtii (Oct 10, 2010)

I found a this dress. It's Pixie Lott for Lipsy:





And there's this necklace that looks unique but I also think this would snag hairs if you don't put it in a tight bun.





I have mostly zebra prints. I rarely wear it and if I had to, I would layer it. So would you still wear animal print?


----------



## katana (Oct 10, 2010)

Its cute, but it is not my style. So I personally would not wear it.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 10, 2010)

I never liked where the spots end up.  Not my style.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 10, 2010)

I have sneakers  and a diaper bag in leopard print.

No clothes tho...


----------



## okaymichelle (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow! I love that dress. i'm thinking about getting it for myself.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a leopard print wrap dress that I wore to work, but I'm kinda over it. I would wear animal prints again though they just have to be tasteful.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 11, 2010)

Never liked it. I think the only time i wore an animal print was when i was 5 or 6 and wearing a costume, i remember i was sulking because i didn't get to be the princess


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a zebra diaper bag but I wouldn't wear animal prints. It's not my style and I don't think would look good on me. I saw someone wearing an animal print dress and it looked good on her. The style seem to fit her very well.


----------



## tismama (Oct 22, 2010)

that dress is super cute! &amp; i love animal print but i have a hard time finding it anymore


----------



## Andi (Oct 22, 2010)

I used to not like animal prints until I bought this leopard print tube top form Forever 21. ItÂ´s ony of my favorite outfits, as I donÂ´t have anything with a specific print on it. Now IÂ´m very into animal print, but have yet to buy another animal print clothing lol. I guess IÂ´m still a bit scared to pull it off


----------



## kayleigh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

I LOVE that dress! I like animal print - like anything bold (patterns, glitter, etc.) you just have to do it right - balance it with simple colours, accessories and silhouettes. There's a GORGEOUS pair of leopard print heels at my work that I've been lusting after forever...





*DROOL*


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love leopard print, and I love Pixie's dress! There is a cute dress like that at Charlotte Russe that I like. Same style, but it is purple, and the spots are smaller!

Really cute!


----------



## bellagia (Nov 10, 2010)

Go for the dress..i love animal print and I think it looks great when paired with simple accessories, shoes, etc.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 13, 2010)

I like animal print but I prefer it in vibrant colors, but I do like black and white zebra stripes. I don't really like to wear leopard print that is orange or yellow but I would if it were rainbow! So the animal prints I do own are; Canvas shoes in zebra print with "paint splashes", A leopard print belt that is white with colored spots, A black jacket with a zebra waist tie and zebra around the collar, A purple and teal leopard print tank top, and a pink shirt with a leopard on it with blue spots.


----------



## alicabacon (Dec 4, 2010)

I do not like the animal printed cloths. But i liked this dress, may be because that model is looking cute in that dresses.

Actually I never found a good animal printed stuff. But this is really nice, I think you should go for it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the animal print diaper bags!!!

Much better than the cute baby blue one (with the nursery rhyme characters) that I forced my husband to carry - lol!

I like animal print in small doses such as a scarf or shoes.


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't wear animal print clothes or shoes, but i do have some coach ocelot accessories, which is kind of leopardy that i love but other than that animal is a no no for me.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 22, 2011)

I love leopard print! I just bought a leopard print shift, mega on clearance, at Zara last week. I think the Pixie Lott dress is adorable. I don't really like tiger or zebra print, but I still love leopard.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think I've ever wore an animal print.  I just don't have the personality to work it and just feel silly wearing it. I don't wear a lot of bold prints in general or bright colors.  I like layering more simple patterns and more natural colors.  I like to make it interesting by layering different textures and proportions and stuff like that.  Strangely enough I have a TON of leapord/cheetah print underwear/bras, haha.  You know what they say, lady in the streets...


----------



## TheMmmGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

That necklace is adorable! I bet I won't be able to get hold one in the UK. Does anyone know where it's from?


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 9, 2011)

I love animal print (whether zebra, leopard, cheetah, tiger, snake, lizard, etc etc) and I find the dress to be cute. The necklace reminds me more of a scarf that has been influenced by lizard or snake skin. I own a lot of Zebra print dresses (mainly Bebe brand, however; there are a few others that I own) more so than any other print.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 9, 2011)

Yup. I still do.  Hardly though.  But I still have a few numbers in my closet.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a belt in leopard print, but that's it.  I worry about being too over-the-top when it comes to animal print.

I must admit, though, that I like the dress and necklace in the OP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

Love leopard print probably because I'm a cat lover! Never goes out of style for me! I have tops, bottoms, shoes, bras, and panties all in leopard print!


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Mar 28, 2011)

I love all animal prints.  The bolder the better!!  I have shoes, clothes, jewelry, purses, and everything in all different kinds of prints.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 8, 2011)

YES that dress is spectacular!! I think it really depends what kind of print, pretty to hideous is a fine line when it comes to leopard and zebra prink!! I see it in all the store this spring particularly crocodile like printed bags and I love them. The truth is it it's a very cyclical fashion trend and always come back in a relatively short period of time so it's wise to invest in the well made garmet's of accessories in my honest opinion!! 






LMAO Kailyn I am the same I hardly wear it on the outside but almost always underneath it all!! Except for these beautiful leather toe heels that have a leopard heel and whenever I wear them all the girls are doing the Ooooh's and Aaaaaw's!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

I used to love anything and everything animal print (in highschool) i still like it but only as an accent


----------



## thekifchicksami (May 27, 2011)

Dont really like animal print that mych, but if i did wear it, would be in shoes


----------



## KitaRei (May 29, 2011)

I'm considering getting a pair of leopard print shoes.  Right now all I own is a muted gray on dark gray leopard print scarf.  I used to have a white leopard print skirt and tank top back in the 90's tho!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (May 30, 2011)

I was never really into animal prints.. I thought they were cute but just never had anything myself.. I have been known to do my eyeshadow with pink and green and leopard print.. until my husband refused to take me to work because he was embarrassed to walk out when I had "doo hickeys" on my eyes.


----------



## angels41105 (May 31, 2011)

Same as above. I actually never wear animal print. There's just something about it for me, I am not attracted to it. .... that being said i've never been known to do animal print eye make up either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------

